# H: SW, Tau W: GK, $$$ (USA prefered)



## Shaso Kavaal (Apr 14, 2010)

*H:*
Space Wolves
20 Space Wolf Terminators
1 Logan Grimnar
Drop Pod
Codex
Bits

Tau:
6 Crisis Suits
2 Hammerheads
2 Devilfish
23 Firewarriors
28 Kroot (1 Shaper)
15 Stealth suits
3 Marker Drones
10 Gundrones
Bits

Various:
DE/Nid codex
Ork bits

W:
$$$: Half value of GW price (so 5 SW termies are $25) and half of shipping (so if shipping is $5, then I would like another $2.5)
GK: everything

*NOTE: if you're outside U.S., I'll sell only if you're willing to pay for the extra shipping cost in shipping too.* Everything is open to offers


----------

